# Transporting kids bikes



## Yazzoo (11 Sep 2015)

Hi All,

I now have to transport my sons bike on a weekly basis to his triathlon club and I'm wondering how you do yours. I've two thule 591s on the roof but its a 20" http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/mtx.150/179/14292/ so it doesn't fit. We have an estate car which I've been wedging it in the back of but its a bit too big to comfortably go in and overtime it comes out the brakes need adjusting as it's been in a heap in the car! I've tried putting it in between the front and rear seats but with son in the car as well there's not a great deal of room for handlebars and greasy chain etc! The problem is going to get worse before it gets better as I imagine he will have bigger bikes before he has a bike big enough to go on the current rack.

Putting the back seats down isn't an option really either, we have two dogs who again are regularly transported in the car and faffing about putting the dog guard in and out every few days is a hassle I could do without!

So how do you transport yours? Is there another type of rack I can add on the roof that will hold a kids bike? Or do I need something on the back? We've no towbar so those fittings aren't optional. The current bike has a y shaped frame and is small so the kinds of rear rack where you thread the top tube on aren't an option either. Help!


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2015)

I get kids bikes on my racks easily - they are ebay specials.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNIVERSAL...RE-BIKE-CARRIER-UPRIGHT-MOUNTED-/361195277119


----------



## bikingdad90 (11 Sep 2015)

How about an exodus carrier from Halfords, They go down to 20 inch wheels and have adaptors to hold skinny wheels?


----------



## Yazzoo (11 Sep 2015)

Thanks both, will give them a look!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2015)

The Exodus carriers are very nice , i also just bought the cheap one as well so i hope to get 3 bikes on my car roof eventually .

Another option is to boot mount a carrier that they hang on till the bikes are big enough ?, i have considered this as an option as eventually i can see me needing to transport 4 bikes so maybe 2 on the roof and 2 on a good boot rack.


----------



## griff488 (13 Sep 2015)

Have you tried a rear mounted carrier that holds the top tube but with the top tube adapter like this; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thule-982...ame-Adapter-/151760438472?hash=item2355a084c8


----------

